# Tree Frogs??



## Jlaw0786 (Dec 5, 2014)

I recently went for a stroll through the palm grove nature reserve not far from gosford and besides the thousands of leeches it was not a bad day, Anyway I came to a stream of water and on one of the plants that were hanging over the waters edge were numerous clumps of see through sacs with hundreds of little white spots inside, ive done enough research to know that they are tree frogs but I'm having trouble finding out what species they could be so just wondering if anyone on here has any ideas??


----------



## Bushman (Dec 6, 2014)

It's difficult to give an ID on eggs without at least a photograph or detailed description of the eggs, as there are a few Litoria sp. in that area. 
The stormy weather that we've been having lately is great for frogs, so your best bet is to return to the spot at night if you can and it's safe to do so. Take a recording device and record the calls there, as well as try and find and photograph any species of frog that you find. You can get a short list of likely suspects then.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 7, 2014)

Sound exactly like snail eggs to me.

- - - Updated - - -

Sound exactly like snail eggs to me.


----------

